# Tümpel als "Naturtränke"



## Tanny (28. Aug. 2013)

Hallo allerseits, 
ich bin neu hier und möchte mich kurz vorstellen: 

Ich habe vor 5 Jahren einen Resthof übernommen, auf dem sich unter anderem zwei große Güllesilos aus Holz befanden. 
Nachdem wir die Silos abgerissen haben, kamen als Fundament jeweils eine Betonplatte zum Vorschein. 
Unter dem Güllegewicht scheinen diese Platten sich im Laufe der Jahre zylindrisch abgesenkt zu haben. 
Der Vorbesitzer wollte mir die Platten zerschlagen, "damit sich kein Gammelwasser da ansammelt". 
Nach dem Motto "kaputt machen kann man immer noch" habe ich das erst mal abgelehnt, weil ich versuchen wollte, auf diesen Platten Tümpel als Naturtränken für die Pferde anzulegen. 
Von verschiedensten Seiten wurde mir prophezeit, dass dieses bei einer maximalen Wassertiefe von ca 40 cm ohne Technik nicht möglich sei - was ich nicht glauben wollte, bevor ich es versucht habe. 

Ich habe also gegoogelt und mir hier heimische typische Teich- und Tümpelpflanzen gesucht, die gleichzeitig Nährstoffzehrer sind und die Tümpel reich besetzt. 

Für die Pferde wurde ein kleiner Zugang geschaffen, so daß sie dort den Tümpel als Tränke nutzen konnten. 

Das alles funktioniert seit Beginn super und die Tümpel entwickeln jedes Jahr mehr "Leben". 
Die Pferde bevorzugen eindeutig die Tümpel als Tränke, denn sowie im Frühjahr das Eis getaut ist, gehen die Pferde überhaupt nicht mehr an ihre Tränkebottiche. 

Bzgl. der Tümpel: im Winter frieren sie total ein - scheint aber dem leben darin nichts auszumachen, da offensichtlich alles überlebt. 

Technik gibt es in den Tümpeln gar nicht. 
Lediglich für einen Wasseraustausch ist zwangsläufig gesorgt, da die Pferde je nach Witterung pro Kopf und Tag bis zu 30 Liter raustrinken, füllen wir das natürlich mit Leitungswasser wieder auf (zuvor mussten wir die Tränkebottiche täglich befüllen und alle 3 Tage im Sommer auskippen, um sie von Algen zu befreien). 

Im Sommer fischen wir abends einmal täglich oder alle 2 Tage die Algen ab, die sich die Hühner sofort freudig einverleiben. 

Soweit, so gut. Im Prinzip bin ich total zufrieden mit den Tümpeln. 
Mich ärgert lediglich eines: dass ich nicht die kompletten Betonfundamente nutzen kann. 

Dadurch, dass diese unter dem Güllegewicht eingesunken sind, sind natürlich teilweise Risse entstanden. 
Durch diese Risse versickert das Wasser immer so, dass es letztendlich auf dem Stand ist, welchen die Fotos dokumentieren. 

Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich mich im I Net auf die Suche nach einem Teichforum begab: 
Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt, die teilweise recht breiten Risse im Betonfundament etwas abzudichten. Es muss nicht hermetisch sein - lediglich so, dass das Wasser nicht einfach "durchfällt". 
Ich möchte die Fundamente auch nicht komplett mit Kunststoff oder so auslegen (zumal die Pferde das kaputt treten würden) sondern eigentlich nur die Risse etwas stopfen. 

Hat hier vielleicht jemand eine Anregung?

Fotos: (wenn man auf das Bild klickt, kommt man direkt ins Album und dort sind weitere Fotos)

Schimmelteich




Ponyteich: 




Viele Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Servus Kirstin

Herzlich Willkommen

Deine Idee ist großartig und gefällt mir sehr 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen den Riss mit Beton zu zumachen und danach mit Dichtschlämme abzudichten.
Dichtschlämme hat allerdings den Nachteil das sie mechanisch nicht sehr beanspruchbar ist.

Also die Pferde sollte nicht die Dichtschlämme betreten können ...

Zeig mal den/die Risse


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Moin Kirstin,
willkommen in diesem Forum.
Die Idee, diesen "Untergrund" als Tränke zu nutzen... einfach genial!
der Bewuchs in dieser Tränke... richtig gut!
Wie Du die beschriebenen Risse vernünftig abdichtest... da müssen Experten ran,
da habe ich wahrhaftig keine Ahnung, bin mir aber sicher, dass Du hier den einen oder anderen guten Tipp kriegen wirst.
Hast Du vll. noch Bilder von den Rissen selber und 'ne nähere Beschreibung, Risstiefe/-breite... vll. mal mit dem Zollstock ran und berichten...
Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Hilfestellungen...


----------



## Tanny (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hallo Helmut, 
 das ging ja schnell - Danke! 
Einen der Risse werde ich heute abend dann mal fotografieren. Dafür muss der Wasserstand noch ein wenig runter und ich muss dann erst den Schlamm abfegen. Habe gestern gerade den Tümpel aufgefüllt. 
...übrigens: die Plastikzaunpfähle, die stecken auch von Anfang an schon in solchen Spalten. 
Dort wo keine Spalten waren habe ich dann die Pfähle mit Betonfuß für den Zaun zusammengebaut. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## derdirk (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hallo Kirstin,

herzlich willkommen.

mein erster Gedanke war, Risse mit Hochdruckreiniger säubern und zuspachteln. Wird abder durch die Frostperioden immer wieder teilweise aufgesprengt.

Zweiter Gedanke war eine Reparatur mit Lehm. Hier dachte ich an Bentonit. Damit könnte man dann immer wieder nacharbeiten und ist wohl die schnellste Lösung. Als Pulver lässt es sich gut in die Risse ein und quillt dann bei Wasserkontakt auf.

LG Dirk


----------



## Limnos (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hi

Je nachdem, wie breit oder schmal die Risse sind würde Beton nicht genügend einsickern und auch keine feste Verbindung mit dem alten Beton mehr eingehen, aber mit Töpferton oder fettem Lehm müsste es gehen. Je nach Breite der Riusse reingießen oder reinspachteln.  Nach totalem Austrocknen der Platte oder Vorheizen mit Lötbrenner, Unkrautvernichter-Flammenwerfer wäre auch ein Vergießen mit Bitumen möglich.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tanny (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hallo allerseits, 
also ich habe jetzt mal versucht, Fotos zu machen: 

Riss 1 und 1a (habe mal meine Hand ins Wasser getaucht für Größenverhältnisse - Handschuhgröße XL  ist an einem der Betonpfähle und normalerweise mit Schlamm bedeckt: 





Riss 2 / 2a liegt immer über Wasser und war komplett zugewachsen bzw. mit Sand zugesetzt (der Zigarettenrest liegt da nur für die Größe - sonst ist es da sauber...)





Das Loch ist ebenfalls immer außerhalb des Wassers und mit __ Moos zugewachsen gewesen: 





Ich vermute, dass unten im Teich unzählige Risse sind, die mit Schlamm zugesetzt sind. Viele von ihnen lassen vermutlich kein Wasser durch - sonst müssten die Tümpel ja ständig leer sein. Aber einige scheinen undicht zu sein. 

Ich möchte ungern die Tümpel komplett trocken fallen lassen für eine Ausbesserung, da ich dann vermutlich sehr viel Leben zerstören würde. 

Insofern ist meine - hoffentlich nicht zu naive - Idee das Wasser nur ein oder zwei cm unter das "ständige Niveau fallen zu lassen, alles was sich an Rissen da zeigt irgendwie dicht zu machen - und natürlich die außerhalb liegenden Risse und dann zu hoffen, daß das Wasser wieder besser hält?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

also erst noch mal an Alle: vielen Dank für die schnelle Resonanz!

@ Dirk - Betonit klingt ja sehr interessant - habe eben mal schnell bei Wiki nachgelesen, was das ist und werde dazu hier im Forum nochmal ein wenig mehr Info suchen. Auf jeden Fall scheint es ja für einen (ab gesehen von der Betonsohle) Naturtümpel ideal zu sein?

@ Wolfgang - bei Bitumen  denke ich immer sofort an "Erdöl und Chemie" - gerade, wenn es durch die extremen Witterungseinflüsse (im Sommer wird das flache Gewässer extrem warm und im Winter friert es durch) porös wird müsste ich mir nicht spätestens dann bei den entstehenden Rückständen Gedanken um die Fauna im Tümpel und um meine Pferde machen? 

Oder liegt hier ein Denkfehler meinerseits vor?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Limnos (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hi

Ich habe Betonteiche immer mit Bitumen gestrichen. Die flüchtigen Substanzen verdunsten recht schnell, was man ja auch am trocknen merkt, und der Rest ist extrem wasserunlöslich. Im Übrigen sind Erdöl und Teer aus organischem Material entstanden. Im sauerstoffarmen Untergrund entsteht Erdgas mit Substanzen, die, wenn sie an die WOF gestiegen sind, einen kurze Zeit schillernden Film bilden, wie Benzin z.B. Ich habe nicht feststellen können, dass davon mehr Schäden ausgehen, als wenn wir in einer stark befahrenen Straße die Abgase mit einatmen. Wie weit sich Silolack, der ja tierfuttertauglich ist, zum Abdichten eignet müsste man ausprobieren.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Servus Kirstin

Danke für die Riss-Bilder 

Leider habe ich keinen weiteren Tipp für Dich 

Könnte mir aber den Vorschlag von Wolfgang mit Töpferton und Lehm vorstellen.


----------



## Tanny (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hallo allerseits, 
also ich habe mir jetzt mal die vielen Vorschläge weiter recherchiert und ich denke, ich werde einfach mal an unterschiedlichen Rissen unterschiedliche Lösungen probieren: 

also Lehm/Ton, Betonit. Bitumen (danke Wolfgang für die Aufklärung) werde ich erst mal in einem kaputten Betonring, der ursprünglich mal eine Rindertränke war ausprobieren und nach einigen Tagen des Auslüftens mit etwas schlamm aus den Tümpeln besiedeln. Mal sehen, was da geschieht. 
Wenn das gut geht, werde ich Bitumen auch in den Tümpeln probieren. 

wobei bzgl. Silolack: nur weil bei uns etwas als eßbar deklariert werden darf, würde ich vieles davon nicht mal ohne Handschuh anfassen wollen, geschweige denn in den Mund nehmen  

Danke nochmal für die vielen Anregungen - ich werde berichten, was wie funktioniert 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Michael der 2. (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hi

Ich würde auch einfach den Weg der natürlichen Teiche wählen. Lehmige und Tonige Böden bilden wie von selbst Teiche. Es muss nur irgendwie eine __ Senke entstehen und schon läuft das Wasser nicht mehr genügend ab. Ein Teich entsteht so von ganz alleine. Das sollte auch mit den Rissen funktionieren. Mit der Zeit setzen sich die Risse immer mehr mit feinen Schwebestoffen aus dem Wasser zu und werden immer dichter.

So viel ist da sicher nicht nötig, denke ich. Dicht ist nur Folie. Wann es dir dicht genug ist, muss du dann einfach mal schauen.

Grüße Michael


Übrigens eine tolle Idee und ökologisch sinnvoll. Super


----------



## einfachichKO (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hallo Kirstin,

auch von mir noch ein willkommenim Forum...

Zu den Rissen...also ich würde das verschliessen auch mit Lehm, bzw Ton versuchen...je höher der Tonanteil im Lehm, bzw. je mehr Ton, desto Wasserdichter.
Lehm quillt in Wasser auf und ist als solches nicht Wasserdicht, da Lehm ja aus Ton, Sand und feinem Gestein, feiner als Sand, besteht, je höher der Tonanteil desto Wasserdichter...


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hallo allerseits, 
jetzt gibt es einen kleinen Zwischenbericht:

also, ich habe erst mal versucht, irgendwo Bentonit aufzutreiben....kann ja nicht schwer sein....dachte ich...
lokale Baumärkte, Baufachgeschäfte, Gartencentren und ich weiß nicht was - allesamt: "haben wir nicht" oder sogar "was ist das denn"...

Also via Internet...

nach langer Suche stieß ich dann auf eine Firma, die auch einen Onlineshop betreibt und an Endverbraucher liefert. 
Dort habe ich dann erst mal angerufen - und- vermutlich weil Freitag Nachmittag - auch noch den Chef persönlich gestört, dem ich dann mein Vorhaben schilderte. 
Er hörte sich meine Schilderung des Problems an und um sich das besser vorstellen zu können, schickte ich ihm dann auch nochmal die Fotos und den link zu diesem Thread. 
 ( der arme Mensch muss mich für etwas  `gaga` gehalten haben)

Noch am Abend bekam ich eine lange, ausführliche E-Mail Antwort die ich außerordentlich ehrlich fand. Herr Herbst  hat mir (mit ausführlichen Begründungen) eher von meinem Bentonit Plan abgeraten, da er das Unterfangen nicht für erfolgversprechend hält. 

Da ich ein sehr experimentierfreudiger Mensch bin und weil ich ja sowieso immer erst glaube, daß was nicht geht, wenn ich es sehe  habe ich das Bentonit dann trotzdem bestellt - und heute wurde es geliefert. 

Jetzt muß ich nur noch ein paar Tage warten, bis der Wasserstand wieder runter ist - aber die Aussichten sind ja gut, es ist ein zweiter Hochsommer angekündigt - und dann werde ich das Bentonit verbauen. 

....dann wird sich zeigen, ob ich die Investition in den Sand gesetzt habe oder in den Tümpel 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Servus Kirstin

Ach ... Betonit ...

Klingt jetzt vielleicht Oberlehrerhaft ...
Warum hast den nicht gefragt ?

Betonit wird auch als Katzenstreu verwendet.

Ich habe mein Katzenstreu (vier Katzen, davon eine Freigängerin) vom Aldi aber so eines hat fast jeder Supermarkt im Programm ... das ist das mit dem grauen Granulat.

Wieviel hast den geordert ?


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hallo Helmut, 



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Kirstin
> 
> Ach ... Betonit ...
> 
> ...



 nein, finde ich gar nicht oberlehrerhaft...

Warum ich das nicht gefragt habe? 
Weil ich so dachte - naja, ein wenig kann ich schließlich auch selbst recherchieren - für so Dinge, die nachschaubar sind, muss ich schließlich niemandem anders im Forum die Zeit stehlen 

Bzgl. Katzenstreu: das wusste ich. Aber bei allem, was ich so gelesen habe, war immer die Rede davon, dass es unterschiedliche Konsistenzen gibt und dass sich zum Abdichten wohl am besten Pulver eignet. Also habe ich jetzt mal Pulver bestellt. 

 wenn schon experimentieren, dann richtig 

...aber ich habe hier auch noch katzenstreu stehen - ich kann ja mal eine Spalte mit Granulat füllen, eine mit Pulver und eine gemischt. 

Mal schauen, was am Besten klappt.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hallo allerseits, 

so, ein "arbeitsreiches" Wochenende geht zu Ende...und hier jetzt der Zwischenstand: 

(vermutlich wird hier so ziemlich jeder, der irgendwas von Teichbau versteht, die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen   )

Also: ich hatte ja Bentonit als Pulver bestellt - und weil ich das ganz spannend fand noch zwei mit Bentonit gefüllte Matten, weil ich mir so dachte, da könnte ich ja mal versuchen, die stärker abgesunkene Seite des Tümpels ein wenig abzudichten, damit das Wasser da nicht so schnell überläuft. 

Da sich das Pulver ja schlecht unter Wasser in die Risse reinbröseln lässt und ich auch nicht 
das Wasser abpumpen wollte, habe ich mir überlegt, dass es ja auch funktionieren ,müsste, wenn man das Bentonit Pulver mit allen möglichen anderen natürlichen Sachen unterschiedlicher Körnung mischt und einfach im Teich verteilt. Eigentlich müssten sich die Teile dann mit der Zeit in den Spalten und Rissen absetzen und, da verschieden groß, diese irgendwann verschließen?

Nach dem Motto "Versuch macht klug" habe ich es dann gestern einfach mal probiert und im Fundus geschaut, was noch so da ist: 
3 Sack Splitti (Natursplit), 1 Sack Katzenstreu ohne Zusätze wie Duftstoffe o.ä., 2 Sack Ursteinmehl, ein Sack Blähton plus natürlich die 5 Eimer Bentonit schön durchgemischt. 

Dann die zwei Bahnen Bentonitmatte  an der abgesunkenen Seite zu 3/4 im Tümpel und zu 1/4 den kleinen Sandwall hoch ausgelegt, mehrere Blähtonpflanzringe zum Beschweren drauf, außerdem noch eine Menge größerer Steine und dann das oben aufgeführte Gemisch großzügig auf der Matte und dem gesamten Tümpelboden - verstärkt dort, wo ich weiß, daß dort Risse unter dem Schlamm sind, verteilt. 

Dann den Tümpel mit Wasser aufgefüllt. 

Vorsichtshalber haben die Pferde erst mal einen Tränkebottich als Alternative hingestellt bekommen - falls ihnen das Tümpelwasser nicht mehr schmeckt - aber die Befürchtung war überflüssig - die Leitungswassertränke wurde überhaupt nicht angeschaut. 

Heute morgen war der Wasserspiegel nur minimal gesunken (im Vergleich zu sonst nach dem Auffüllen ein Bruchteil) und das Wasser war vor allem glasklar! 

Alles, was so kreucht und fleucht im Tümpel scheint die Aktion ebenfalls überlebt zu haben. 
Tja und heute war ich dann nochmal schnell im Gartencenter und habe mir für die Blähtonpflanzringe, die die Matte beschweren noch ein paar Pflanzen geholt (50% auf alle Wasserpflanzen - da kann man ja zuschlagen) .

Nun bin ich gespannt, wie sich die ganze Geschichte "setzen" wird ...und ob....

...eines hat es auf jeden Fall schon mal gebracht: es hat das Wasser geklärt 

Morgen werde ich mal zusehen, das ich ein paar aktuelle Fotos machen kann - falls es nicht schüttet....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Servus Kirstin



Fabelhaft 

Ich hoffe der Teich ist jetzt dicht :beten1

Und die Bilder würde ich schon gerne sehen ...


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hallo Helmut,

also: es hat die ganze zeit geregnet - insofern kann ich mit Klarwasserbildern im Moment nicht dienen (hole ich aber nach Regenpause nach). Aber ich habe ein paar Regenfotos gemacht. (mal schauen, ob ich es jetzt endlich hinbekomme, dass die Fotos auch erscheinen und nicht nur als link hier auftauchen....).

So sah es vom Wasserstand vor der "Sanierung" aus:



 


und so jetzt:



 

Normalerweise wäre das Wasser auch bei Regen nicht so weit gestiegen, weil es am tiefsten Punkt (hinten an der Kante, wo jetzt die Matte liegt) übergelaufen wäre:



 

Die matte sieht zwar noch etwas blöd aus, aber die wird sich innerhalb kürzester zeit sowieso zusetzen und zuwachsen denke ich. 

Mal schauen, wie gut und lange das Wasser sich jetzt halten wird. 
Auf jeden Fall hat das Wasser vorher nie die rechte Tümpelkante erreicht. Wenn das Wasser wieder klar ist, mache ich nochmal ein oder zwei Fotos, wie es an den Rissen unter Wasser aussieht. 

Hier jetzt noch ein paar Impressionen: 



 

 

 

 

 

Na, hoffentlich ist das mit dem Hochladen jetzt nicht schief gegangen ...

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag - ich habe noch alte Fotos gefunden.

so "übersichtlich"  sah es an meinen (damals noch nicht vorhandenen) Tümpeln aus, als ich 2008 den Hof übernahm:

die Güllesilos: 



 


und hier die "Entkernung:



 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## derdirk (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hallo Kirstin,

das ist ja erstmal ein Erfolg 

Was hast du für die Bentonitmatten bezahlt und wie groß sind sie?

LG Dirk


----------



## Tanny (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hallo Dirk, 

also, da ich kein Wort von dem verstehe, was auf der Rechnung steht, schreibe ich es hier mal einfach ab 

das Pulver:
Montonit -Montmorillonitgehalt min. 80%
Wasseraufnahme (ASTM E 946) 650 % min
Quellvermögen (ASTM D 5840) 28 ml/2g min
Filtratwasserabgabe ASTM D 5891  16-18 ml max
Feuchtigkeit ASTM D 2216  10-12 %
pH 9-10,5
Teilchengröße 85 % kleiner 74 mü

5 6kg Eimer a´17,90 €

Die Matten:
2 Rollen 1,10 x 5 Meter 
bentonitgefüllte Geotextilbahn (ca 5 kg / qm) 28 kg / Rolle 
Montmorillionitgehalt größer 90 %
Dichtigkeitsbeiwert 1 x 10-11 m/sec 

Preis pro Rolle 67,90 € 

alle Preise inkl. Mwst. 

Bei den Rollen ist in dem Preis bereits ein Betrag von irgendwas mit 17 € pro Rolle für Versand mit drin, da Kleinstmengenbestellung / Sperrgut etc. 

 soweit dazu....

Klarwasserfotos habe ich jetzt auch - die folgen, sowie ich hier die Technik mit dem Hochladen mal wieder überlistet habe....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

So, und hier jetzt die Bilder mit Blick auf den Grund. 

Die Hauptrisse befinden sich entlang des Zaunes und dort liegt jetzt das ganze Gemisch schön auf (und arbeitet sich hoffentlich auch gut ein....)

Es hat zwar immer noch geregnet, aber offensichtlich nicht mehr so heftig, daß alles aufgewühlt wurde. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Tümpel als "Naturtränke"*

Hallo allerseits, 
hier jetzt mal ein Zwischenbericht:
die Ratschläge hier aus dem Forum bzgl. Bentonit, Katzenstreu etc. waren absolut spitze. 

Das eingebrachte Gemisch scheint sich gut in alle Spalten und Ritzen gesetzt zu haben.
Der Tümpel hat praktisch keine Wasserverluste mehr (außer dem, was die Pferde so raustrinken).

Also vielen, vielen Dank für die Tips 

....und als kleines Highlight jetzt noch das...aufgenommen HEUTE......:


LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2014)

Jetzt mal wieder ein kleiner Zwischenbericht:

Offensichtlich hat die Bentonit Aktion etwas gebracht. 
Die Risse haben sich mit Schlamm und Co gefüllt - sie sind gar nicht mehr zu sehen - und der Tümpel hält das Wasser
immer noch komplett. 
Jetzt fangen alle Pflanzen an, durchzugrünen und auch das __ Schilf kommt schon wieder in Gange 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,

das schaut richtig gut aus inzwischen.


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2014)

Danke


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo allerseits, 
heute hatte ich ein überraschendes Erlebnis
...da der Wasserstand angesichts relativ hoher Temperaturen (für diese Jahreszeit), mangelnden Regens und durstiger Pferde drastisch gesunken war, habe ich heute vormittag den __ Wasserschlauch angestellt...
...und vergessen

Abends gegen 17 Uhr habe ich dann mal wieder dran gedacht und eiligst das Wasser aus gemacht. 

Der Hammer ist, daß der Wasserstand deutlich höher war, als es je zuvor der Fall war. 
Bevor mein Wasserverlustproblem aus dem Anfang diesen Threads auftrat, war der maximal mögliche Wasserstand auf Höhe der Steine mit dem Wasserschlauch (Fotos).

Dann hatte ich ja die hohen Verluste und mit Hilfe der Ratschläge aus diesem Forum konnte ich den Tümpel wieder dicht bekommen. 
Allerdins habe ich nicht damit gerechnet, daß der Wasserstand insgesamt auch höher möglich sein würde nach der Bentonit Aktion. 
Insofern hatte ich immer den Zufluss abgestellt, wenn die Steine erreicht waren. 

Das heute war wirklich überraschend. 
Ich bin extra nochmal um den Tümpel gegangen an die Stelle, wo die Tümpelkante am stärksten eingesunken ist und wo das Wasser bei höherem Stand immer überlief. 
Dort war tatsächlich noch absolut alles trocken! 
Insofern: die Aktion vom letzten Jahr war noch erfolgreicher, als ich erwartet hatte 

und auf den "überschwemmten Randbereichen" tummelten sich die Kaulquappen und alles andere, was so im Wasser kreucht. 
besonders beliebt war das kleine Stück Gras/__ Moos, was aus einer Fuge wuchs und normalerweise immer außerhalb des Wassers lag 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2014)

....und dann war da heute noch ein "riesen Tier" am Tümpel.....

 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (6. Juni 2014)

Wir haben zwischen 20 und 25 Grad Außentemperatur und strahlenden Sonnenschein 
Das heisst wie jedes Jahr: täglich Algen von den Tümpeln fischen....

Ich habe mal je zwei "Vorher" - "Nachher" Aufnahmen gemacht. 

Dieses Jahr fische ich die Algen erstmals gar nicht mehr mit dem Ketcher ab. 

In den Vorjahren war das immer sehr zeitintensiv, da man jede Algenladung einzeln nach kleinen Tierchen absuchen 
musste, die außerhalb des Wassers sterben würden (Babymolche oder Babyfische z.B.) 

Eher zufällig kam ich auf die Idee, es mal mit einer Harke zu probieren und daraus wurde schließlich eine Mistgabel (weil größer). 
Wenn man mit  der Gabel die Algen langsam von der Oberfläche abhebt und vor dem Wegwerfen einen Moment über dem Waser hält, dann zappeln sich Fische und __ Molche und Co. frei und fallen durch die Zinken zurück ins Wasser. 

"Beifang" wie beim Ketcher habe ich praktisch gar nicht mehr. 

Für die kleineren Ecken verwende ich jetzt die kleine Harke und fische damit die Algen zwischen den Pflanzen raus 
und werfe sie dann erst (auch Beifang-frei)  in den Ketcher. 

Das funktioniert absolut super und geht vor allem wirklich schnell. 
Die Arbeitszeit bei den vorher-nachher Aufnahmen lag bei ca 15 Mnuten Algen fischen. 

Für die, die es interessiert habe ich die "Arbeitsutensilien" auch mal fotografiert. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2014)

Heute habe ich beim Algen abfischen versehentlich eine neue Tümpelbewoherin auf der Mistgabel gehabt. 
(Ich vermute mal, dass es eine "Sie" ist wegen der "Rubensfigur" 

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für ein Fisch das ist?
Ich habe Ihn/Sie definitiv da nicht eingesetzt.....aber natürlich nach dem Foto 
wieder in den Tümpel entlassen


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Juni 2014)

Vom Kopf Maul habe ich erst auf einen Strömer getippt, aber die Zeichnung in der Schwanzflosse passt nicht. 
Bei uns sind die Gründlinge brauner aber nach dem Bild aus * defekter Link entfernt *
scheint es da Unterschiede zu geben zu Norddeutschland. Hast du Barten gesehen?
Erkennungsmerkmalesind die lila-grüne Flecken oberhalb der Seitenlinie und  schwarze Punkte in der Rücken- und Schwanzflosse
Schau auch mal da....nur nicht so fett wie deiner. Sollte da jemand zum TT die noch ein Mänchen bringen oder sind da noch mehr?
https://medienwerkstatt-online.de/lws_wissen/vorlagen/showcard.php?id=11785&edit=0


----------



## koile (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo, hallo, 
das ist mal ein FETTER __ Gründling.


----------



## slavina (23. Juni 2014)

Ja das ist ein __ Gründling !!!!


----------



## SKIPPI (23. Juni 2014)

Aus dem Link von Totto und diesem Satz: "Laichzeit ist von Mai bis Juni. Ein Weibchen legt bis zu 3000 Eier, die durchschnittlich 1,5 mm groß sind, auf sandigem Untergrund portionsweise ab.  " ergibt sich vielleicht auch die "Rubensfigur"!


----------



## Tanny (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo allerseits, 
 danke für die schnellen Antworten 

@ Totto Barten habe ich nicht gesehen - weil ich aber auch gar nicht so genau/lange hingeschaut habe. 
Ich war so erschrocken/überrascht, als es auf der Mistgabel plötzlich so zappelte und da ein "riesen" Fisch drauf lag, 
daß ich überhaupt nicht dran gedacht habe, länger hinzuschauen. 
Ich habe nur zugesehen, dass ich schnell einen Eimer greife, etwas Wasser reintue und die Kamera (die ich zum Glück mit
hatte) anwerfe - dann habe ich den kleinen Kerl schnell wieder ins Wasser entlassen, weil er/sie ganz schön gestresst wirkte. 

Nein, bitte keine weiteren zum TT mitbringen. 
Ich habe einen Tümpel, keinen Riesenteich. 
Ich glaube nicht, daß ein riesen Fischschwarm sich da wirklich wohl fühlen würde. 

Letztes Jahr habe ich da einen handtellergroßen, verstorbenen __ Barsch rausgefischt. 
Ich nehme an, der wurde als Laich von Vögeln eingeschleppt. 

Dieser __ Gründling scheint auf jeden Fall in dem Tümpel keine Ernährungssorgen zu haben - er ist ja ganz schön fett und groß 

Danke nochmal Euch allen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2014)

Heute war mal wieder ein heißer, windstiller und sonniger Tag....
 genau das richtige Wetter für vieieiele Algen.....

Ich habe mal vorher/nachher Fotos gemacht von meiner allabendlicher Algen-Abfischaktion.
Es ist schon gigantisch, was da so an einem Nachmittag "explodiert". 
Aber das Wasser selbst ist glasklar und voller Leben 
Die Algen fangen an, sich zu verändern. 
Bisher waren es überwiegend die etwas schleimigen Fadenalgen. 
jetzt kommen wieder vermehrt die giftgrünen, stabilen netzartigen Algen. 
Sie lassen sich zwar sehr viel leichter rausfischen, dafür muss man aber viel mehr auf Molchbabys  achten, die sich in 
den "Netzen" verfangen haben. ....

So klar ist der Tümpel zwischen den Algen, bevor ich abgefischt habe: 
 

und hier die vorher/nachhers:


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2014)

...und hier geht´s weiter:


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juli 2014)

Hi

Ja, da kommt mit der Zeit wirklich was zusammen. Und es sind bei dir ja wirklich richtig viele. Ich habe nicht so viele. Jetzt kann man auch beobachten, wie sie langsam zusammenschrumpfen. Ob sie absterben oder ob die __ Schnecken sie fressen, weiß ich aber nicht. Ich lass sie drin, weil es wirklich nur an ein paar Stellen ist und weil ich viele Molchbabys drin habe, die sich gerne darin verstecken. Da stört es mich in den Mengen noch überhaupt nicht. Als die Molcheltern da waren um abzulaichen, hätte ich allerdings auch solche Algenteppiche oben schwimmen. Sehr unschön, aber für das Wohl der Tiere hab ich es ertragen. Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich weiß, ob sie in Algen ablaichen. Übersehen hätte ich sie sicherlich nicht. Aber als ich sie beim Algenfischen rumgewirbelt habe, taten sie mir schon etwas leid und ich wollte sie ja nicht stören, bei der Paarung oder Eiablage oder was sie sonst da unten gemacht haben.

Grüß Michael


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Michael, 
rein optisch würden mich die Algen auch nicht stören und ich würd sie drin lassen. 
Aber ich befürchte, würde ich auch nur einen Tag keine Algen fischen, würde der Tümpel 
sofort "umkippen" und zu einer stinkenden Brühe verkommen. 
Die alten Güllegruben sind ja nun mal sehr, sehr flach. 
Die allertiefste Stelle hat 60 cm. Das meiste an Fläche liegt bei 10 - 20 cm. 
Da würden vermutlich die abgestorbenen und abgesunkenen Algen von 2 Tagen schon 
einen Supergau auslösen....

Um die __ Molche uns sonstigen Wasserlebewesen, die an land nicht überleben können, nicht 
umzubringen, dauert das Algen fischen auch etwas, da ich jeden Algenplacken akribisch nach 
Tieren absuche und sie zurück setze. 

Das Umwirbeln abends scheint kein Tier zu stören - im gegenteil - ich denke, durch die 
tägliche Bewegung kommt ja auch Luft ins Wasser und die Temperatur (die nach einem heißen Tag sehr hoch ist) 
wird wieder etwas gesenkt?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (13. Juli 2014)

manchmal dachte ich schon, in meinem Tümpel gibt es keine Goldelritzen mehr, weil
ich sie überhaupt nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekam.....
....und heute schwimmen da mehrere Babyschwärme


----------



## Tanny (20. Juli 2014)

Heute habe ich mal wieder Fotos gemacht 
Unter anderem sieht man auf 2 Bildern meinen Baby-Goldelritzen-Schwarm, auf einem Bild 
bei genauem Hinsehen neben dem Tonstein eine Eltern-__ Elritze und auf einem Bild 
unten auf dem Grund einen Babymolch. 
Und einen der Gründlinge? hatte ich auch wieder im Netz....

Das Wasser ist glasklar und wir haben trotz brütender Hitze und strahlendem Sonnenschein 
(hohe Wassertemperatur) vergleichsweise wenig ALgenbildung. 
Ich vermute, dass dies mit dem explosionsartigen Wachstum dieser kleinen Schwimmblätter
(so ähnlich wie __ Wasserlinsen sehen die aus) zusammen hängt. 
Wo immer sie ihre Teppiche bilden, gedeiht die __ Wasserpest darunter prächtig und Algen 
gibts da dann gar nicht mehr. 
Letztes jahr sind mir diese kleinen Schwimmblätter noch eingegangen - dieses Jahr 
scheinen sie es zu lieben


----------



## Tanny (20. Juli 2014)

...und noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Tanny (28. Okt. 2014)

Heute habe ich die Tümpel mal wieder von tonnenweise Laub befreit 
(hat gestunken, wie beim Dachrinnen reinigen...)

...und dann hatte ich plötzlich auf der Forke mit dem Schlamm einen handteller großen, 
silbrig/grauen, rundlichen Fisch. 

Ich habe so einen Schreck bekommen, weil ich mit so einem großen Fisch in meinem
flachen Tümpel nicht gerechnet habe, dass ich ihn gleich wieder in Wasser plumpsen ließ. 

Dann habe ich erstmal vorsichtshalber einen Eimer mit Wasser an den Tümpelrand gestellt, 
damit ich ihn, falls ich ihn nochmal auf der Gabel habe, in den Eimer zwecks Foto verfrachten kann. 
Der Fisch ist mir aber leider kein 2. mal auf den Leim gegangen

Dafür hatte ich neben einigen recht großen Goldelritzen dann noch diesen Kandidaten- 
m.E. ebenfalls ziemlich groß für meinen 60 cm Tümpel, aber viel windschnittiger/länger/schlanker,
als mein erster Fang: 

        

Ist das jetzt der gewachsene __ Gründling, den ich hier im Sommer schonmal eingestellt habe oder etwas anderes

.....ich bin jedenfalls sehr beeindruckt ......und die drei sind natürlich längst wieder zurück in den Tümpel 
gewandert nach der Fotosession....


----------



## maarkus (28. Okt. 2014)

Sieht mir stark nach __ Gründling aus


----------



## Schreihälse (30. Okt. 2014)

Moin Moin,

sei Herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum


----------



## Tanny (30. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Schreihaälse, 
?? meinst Du jetzt den __ Gründling? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Hi

ich hab so einen Fisch noch nie gesehn!


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

...und hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto dessen, wofür die Tümpel überhaupt entstanden sind


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Feb. 2019)

Tanny schrieb:


>


Die Frage nach dem Fisch ist ja schon ein paar Jahre offen. __ Gründling, auf dem Foto oben sieht man auch die Barteln....Wie haben deine Teiche den den letzten Sommer überstanden ? Lange keine Bilder mehr gesehen.


----------



## Tanny (16. Feb. 2019)

stimmt .... 
Also ich nehme nachher mal die Kamera und mache ein paar Fotos. 
Tümpel 1 (der vordere) ist jetzt ein echter Tümpel -sprich er trocknet regelmäßig aus und wenn es stark regnet, dann steht er voll Wasser. 
Das ist der Tümpel, wo ich damals das Bentonit reingeschüttet habe, wegen der Bruchrisse. 
Da hatte sich ja das __ Schilf über die Jahre in der Mitte massiv ausgebreitet und alle Risse für sich erobert und im letzten Jahr verschwand das Wasser bereits im Frühling  immer so rasant im Boden, dass ich entschied, den Tümpel nicht mehr aufzufüllen. 
Sonst wäre ich arm geworden. 
Das war sicher in Anbetracht des Sommers, der dann folgte, die richtige Entscheidung - gegen die Hitzewelle hätte ich nicht anwässern können. 

Tümpel 2 hat sich dafür gigantisch entwickelt. 
Er ist auf der weggezäunten Seite so extrem zugewachsen, dass wir im Sommer praktisch keine zusätzlichen Wasserverluste (zusätzlich zu dem, was die Pferde raus tranken) hatten und das Wasser war durchgängig glasklar - also keine Algenprobleme. 

Wir hatten sogar letzten Sommer 21 m3 WENIGER Wasserverbrauch auf dem gesamten Hof, als im Jahr davor - was schon an ein kleines Wunder grenzt, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir im Jahr davor Dauerregen den Sommer durch hatten.

Ich mache nachher mal Fotos und stell sie dann noch rein


----------



## Tanny (19. Feb. 2019)

So, hier jetzt also wie versprochen aktuelle Fotos  
Sie sind allerdings im Moment ziemlich "pfad", weil ja an den Tümplen noch alles im "Winterschlaf" liegt.


----------



## Limnos (24. Feb. 2019)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, das Regenwasser des nahe gelegenen Schuppens/Stall? entweder direkt dahin zu leiten, um so kostenfrei den Wasserverlust auszugleichen, oder aber es in einer Zisterne auf zu fangen und bei Bedarf per Pumpe ein zu leiten. Ich würde aber noch mal Töpferton oder Lehm-Rohziegel (ungebrannt) zu Schlicker (gießbarer Brei) verdünnen und flächig im Tümpel aus zu gießen. Ausläuferbildene Wasserpflanzen sind aber immer ein Risiko, da sie solche Risse geradezu suchen, um tiefer zu wurzeln.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tanny (24. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Wolfgang, 
Das mit dem Lehm ausgießen finde ich gut - das werde ich sicher noch mal machen (sofern ich dafür irgendwann mal Zeit haben werde  )
Wasser vomStalldach - das werde ich wohl nicht machen - ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich dann erstmal neue Regenrinnen anbringen müsste, sind das glaube ich noch Enternitplatten - genau wie beim Hausdach - deswegen verwende ich das Wasser von den Dächern gar nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Feb. 2019)

Tanny schrieb:


> Enternitplatten - genau wie beim Hausdach - deswegen verwende ich das Wasser von den Dächern gar nicht.


??? Was ist das Halbwissen ? Wieso, was soll mit dem Wasser sein?


----------



## troll20 (25. Feb. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ??? Was ist das Halbwissen ? Wieso, was soll mit dem Wasser sein?


Da war mal was mit Eternit = Asbest und so.
Und nu denkt jeder, da wächst der Krebs aus Wänden und von Dächern.....


----------



## Tanny (25. Feb. 2019)

Neein,nicht Halbwissen, sondern Skepsis. 
ich weiss, es heisst, solange man die Platten nicht kaputt macht, solange passiert auch nichts - aber ich traue dem Frieden nun mal nicht


----------



## Limnos (25. Feb. 2019)

Asbestfasern können, wenn sie in die Lunge gelangen, rein durch ihre mechanische, nicht chemische Wirkung Krebs auslösen. Sie piesacken eine Zelle, bis sie krebsartig entarten kann. Wie hoch die Gefahr aber in der Realität ist, ist wie alles, was aus Statistiken rausgefiltert wird, mehr als umstritten. Es gibt nach wie vor zigtausende von alten Eternitdächern oder Fassadenverkleidungen, von denen nach wie vor durch Verwitterung Asbestfasern sich ablösen und durch die Luft verbreitet werden und auch in unsere Lunge gelangen können. Sie sind ein Teil der Feinstäube. Aber seit neues Eternit kein Asbest mehr enthalten darf, hat sich die Aufregung darum gelegt. Zu Recht meiner Meinung nach. Ihre Gefahr ist bzw. war nach meiner Meinung, wie so vieles, maßlos aufgebauscht worden. Wenn sie nun mit Regenwasser in den Tümpel gelangen, sind sie zumindest nicht mehr Luftbestandteil, und im Bodenschlamm wären sie gut "zwischengelagert" All diesen täglich neu erscheinenden Horrormeldungen über Umweltgifte zu Trotz, bleiben wir immer länger gesund und werden immer älter.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tanny (26. Feb. 2019)

Wolfgang, Du hast mit Sicherheit Recht - egal, ich habe einfach kein gutes Gefühl dabei, das Wasser von meinen Dächern (es sind unralte Eternitplatten MIT Asbest) den Pferden als Tränke anzubieten. 
Auch, wenn es jeder Logik entbehrt - ich habe da schlicht kein gutes Bauchgefühl - ich würde das Wasser nicht trinken - vöölig ohne Begründung - also kriegen es auch meine Pferde nicht


----------

